# first coat



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

when i tape with my bazooka i wipe the tape with a 8 inch.(i fill the bavel with the mud i have when i wipe the tape ) i have a 8 inch box but never use, i just use the 10 and 12 for finish. it is better to go with the 8 for fill the bavel ?

second: when i tape my angle i just pass the angle head 2.5 with the handle but sometime he miss mud in my angle. do you think is good to wipe the tape with my mudrunner for make sure the my first coat are done.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

There is no perfect system. You know your materials, how they act, shrink, and sand. When running tools, the best investment you can make is the time it takes to get them adjusted properly for your methods and materials. 

That being said, we run a 2.5" head, adjusted correctly it works great, any spots where it doesn't fill usually indicates a problem, a deep bevel, a gap in the angle that ate the mud, etc etc. We also run 8" box to block and 12"box to skim.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

the 8 for second coat are better than the 10 ?
what are the best setting for my angle head ? what do you to ? bigger to smaller or small to big ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice van Killerjune.:yes:


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

thx is my new toy. i buy it at my birthday.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

killerjune said:


> thx is my new toy. i buy it at my birthday.


Nisson?


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

mercedes 2013. v6 turbo diesel. 8 lt./100km 
i love my truck


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

killerjune said:


> mercedes 2013. v6 turbo diesel. 8 lt./100km
> i love my truck


picture please:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> picture please:blink:



http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/work-truck-2657/index6/#post93381


----------

